# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  چه رشته ای 2 ترم اولش تقریبا با پزشکی یکیه ؟؟

## radman

سلام بچه ها من بنا به دلایلی امسال نتونستم درسمو کامل بخونم و پزشکی برم ولی دوباره می خوام بخونم .

من یکی از دوستام گفت تو ریاضی این شکلیه مثلا تو امسال عمران می خونی و نمره هایی هم تو درساش می گیری ، حالا سال بعد کنکور می دی مکانیک قبول میشی . می تونی نمراتتو انتقال بدی ( البته باید دانشگاه سال اولت خوب باشه !! )

حالا من می خواستم ببینم که چه رشته ای نزدیک پزشکی هست و آیا اصلا تو تجربی میشه از این کارا کرد ؟؟؟

ممنون

----------


## khaan

فکرش رو از سرت بیرون کن.
اولا تطبیق دروس تخصصی در رشته پزشکی طبق بخشنامه و آئین نامه های وزارت بهداشت ممنوع هست. 
ثانیا هیچ رشته ای علوم پایش با پزشکی مشابه نیست فقط اسم درس ها در رشته هایی مثل پرستاری و مامایی و هوشبری با درسهای علوم پایه پزشکی مشابه هست ولی خودشون نه. وگرنه من خودم فیزیولوژی خوندم ولی فیزیولوژی که به ما یاد دادن کجا و رشته پزشکی که کل کتاب گایتون رو میخونن کجا ؟
ثالثا شما اگه بری دانشگاه و به فکر واحد پاس کردن باشی قطعا در کنکور شکست میخوری. اگه میخوای بری دانشگاه برو مدیریت پیام نور انتخاب کن و سر کلاسشم نرو و آخرای همون ترم اول هم انصرافت رو بده

----------


## artim

> سلام بچه ها من بنا به دلایلی امسال نتونستم درسمو کامل بخونم و پزشکی برم ولی دوباره می خوام بخونم .
> 
> من یکی از دوستام گفت تو ریاضی این شکلیه مثلا تو امسال عمران می خونی و نمره هایی هم تو درساش می گیری ، حالا سال بعد کنکور می دی مکانیک قبول میشی . می تونی نمراتتو انتقال بدی ( البته باید دانشگاه سال اولت خوب باشه !! )
> 
> حالا من می خواستم ببینم که چه رشته ای نزدیک پزشکی هست و آیا اصلا تو تجربی میشه از این کارا کرد ؟؟؟
> 
> ممنون


دارو . دندانپزشکی

----------


## ALI-LEGEND

> فکرش رو از سرت بیرون کن.
> اولا تطبیق دروس تخصصی در رشته پزشکی طبق بخشنامه و آئین نامه های وزارت بهداشت ممنوع هست. 
> ثانیا هیچ رشته ای علوم پایش با پزشکی مشابه نیست فقط اسم درس ها در رشته هایی مثل پرستاری و مامایی و هوشبری با درسهای علوم پایه پزشکی مشابه هست ولی خودشون نه. وگرنه من خودم فیزیولوژی خوندم ولی فیزیولوژی که به ما یاد دادن کجا و رشته پزشکی که کل کتاب گایتون رو میخونن کجا ؟
> ثالثا شما اگه بری دانشگاه و به فکر واحد پاس کردن باشی قطعا در کنکور شکست میخوری. اگه میخوای بری دانشگاه برو مدیریت پیام نور انتخاب کن و سر کلاسشم نرو و آخرای همون ترم اول هم انصرافت رو بده


منم دقیقا با نظر این دوستمون موافقم ... اسم درسا یکیه ولی در باطن ما خیلی بیشتر می خونیم ... حتی مثلا تو آناتومی ما از دندونا خیلی بیشتر می خونیم ... اونا فقط استئولوژی میخونن ولی ما کامل می خونیم

----------

